# Cherry Eye in Puppy



## Nyota (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a Chi-Spaniel puppy. She has cherry eye, but the vet said they will wait to operate until she is spayed because she's so tiny (5 pounds) and they don't want to put her under twice. She's 16 weeks old and even though I'm terrified to get her spayed because she's so small, but the vet said it's a good idea. 
Anyway, the only treatment she is currently on is a steroid eye drop, but it doesn't seem to have made a difference. Does anyone know of anything else I could do, or if I should just insist they fix her eye now since it's...well, if you google a picture of 'cherry eye', you'll understand. She's rubbing it, but not too bad. I'm just a very protective mommy and this is quite upsetting.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I would spay her in another month, or whenever the vet says its OK. 5 pounds is NOT too tiny to spay. Cherry eye really doesn't have any cure, except surgery. Spaniels are unfortunately, one of the breeds this happens to. Good luck Sue


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Ditto to what Susan said. I used to raise cockers so I am familiar with cherry eye. Honestly I don't think the steroid drops will help. I'd keep her eye clean and get the surgery done as soon as possible. It is primarily a cosmetic issue so it looks worse than it is ifbthat makes you feel any better. I believe the surgery simply involves tacking down the affected gland with a suture unless they have come up with a different treatment.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi so sorry for roxys pink eye is that the same as cherry eye thanks


----------

